# Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Hallo PCGHX,

ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt. Das Problem haben anscheinend schon mehrere Leute gehabt, denen aber nur schlecht geholfen wurde.

Es wird eine Art Allround-Kreuzschlitz für allgemeine PC-Arbeiten gesucht.

Der Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher soll für folgendes qualifiziert sein:

- Man soll Gehäuseseitenteilschrauben anziehen können

- Bildschirmkabel, die extra mit 2 Schrauben festgemacht werden, sollen damit gedreht werden können

- passend sein zu den Schrauben für den Zusammenbau eines PC's, die neuere Hardware besitzt (also für die Mainboardschrauben, Grafikkarte)

- zudem sollte er die Eigenschaft haben, magnetisch zu sein, eine lange Klinge haben, griffig sein udn eventuell einfach zur SIcherheit isoliert

Es wäre toll, wenn da Jemand etwas passendes finden würde. Es sollen bloß keine Sets sein, die mehr als 3 oder 4 Schraubendreher beinhalten. Ein Spannungsmesser darf auch dabei sein!

Ich hoffe, dass durch diesen Thread ein für alle mal allen Fragenden geholfen werden kann. Auch ich suche einen solchen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-MIRROR-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich selber nutze seit Jahren nur diesen Umsteckschraubendreher - Schlitz + Kreuz. Man könnte aber auch wenn man nicht so viele Schraubendreher haben will zu so einem Modell greifen -> Magnetschrauber EXATORQ-MH mit Exaformbits. Da könnte mal ein Besuch im Baumarkt helfen oder ein Kfz Teile Händler


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich hab mich mittlerweile sehr mit Feinschraubenzieher angefreundet. Damit kommt man überall hin, sie sind klein und leicht, und wenn man sie richtig in die Hand nimmt, extrem praktisch.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Mir ist eine gute Idee gekommen. Ein Kreuzschlitz mit gummiertem Griff, mehreren im Griff enthaltenen aufsteckbaren Bits und magnetischer Spitze. könnte sich auch gut eignen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ist ja in etwa das was ich schon meinte. nur im Griff ist es eher unpraktisch, da der dann recht bauchig ausfällt was der Handlichkeit abträglich wäre. Auch müßte er deswegen länger ausfallen bei Schrauben am Rand ( Mainboardmontage )


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ja, ich brauche entweder eine AllRoundlösung oder soeinen mit langer Klinge und den Bits im Griff.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Hier das habe ich! Hama PC-Tool-Kit Profi; 24teiliges Werkzeug-Set


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Also, ich hab im Baumarkt einfach mal 2-3 unterschiedliche Größen eines Schraubendrehers von Wisent geholt. Die sind recht gut - ich glaub aber nicht-magnetisch ^^  

Oder schau mal der hier: Wolfcraft 8725000 1 Handschraubendreher mit Bitaufnahme: Amazon.de: Baumarkt    der ist auch nicht zu kurz - ich hab auch so einen ähnlichen, aber deutlich kürzer - da stoß ich ab und an mit dem Griff irgendwo an und komm nicht ganz an die Schraube ran.

Es gibt aber auch so Verlängerungen für Bit-Halterungen, bei denen das eine Ende in die Bit-Halterung des Drehers reinkommt, und erst am Ende der Verlängerung kommt dann das eigentliche Bit dran.

Ach ja: gummiert muss der Griff IMHO nicht sein. Im PC dreht man Schrauben nicht dermaßen fest, dass man den Grip der Hummierung benötigen müsste ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ihr macht es abe umständlich. Der von ConNervos taugt nichts und den, den Herbboy empfiehlt ist nicht gut, weil da keine Bits enthalten sind und er vorne zu breit ist. Also lassen wir das mit der Bitaufnahme und suchen einen guten Allround-Kreuzschlitz mit magnetischer Spitze!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Könnte man zu deiner Lösung auch sagen, ich nutze den einzigen Schraubedreher für alles am PC. Hat nix gekostet und liegen mittlerweile kiloweise im Keller. Trotzdem würde ich entweder ein vernünftiges Schraubendreher - Set empfehlen, da man es immer gebrauch kann oder man nimmt so ein Teil mit einer Bit - Box weil es einfacher ist bei der Auswahl der Spitzen ( Bits )


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich habe mir den hier gekauft:
Schraubenzieher-Kreuz PHILIPS PB 190 1-80

Damit kann man am PC so ziemlich alles anziehen und ist magnetisch.


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

also ich arbeite mit diesem set
25tlg. Werkzeug-Box 293 im Conrad Online Shop
und mit diesem:
trinamic-Schraubendreher-Satz 803SPC/6 bei Mercateo günstig kaufen
sind die für mich perfekte Kombination für Arbeiten am PC


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Hy Du,

da ich auch in meinem Beruf einiges mit Schraubendreher zu tun habe, kann ich nur welche von Wera empfehlen.
Die sind vielleicht etwas teurer als andere, sind aber imho es wirklich wert.
In meiner privaten Computerwerkzeugkiste hat ein 162 i PH VDE  sein zu Hause gefunden.
Optimal fuer jede Arbeit.
Wobei ich auch noch die etwas groessere Version davon habe (fuer Luefterschrauben besser).
Das einzige was der nicht kann ist magnetisch sein. Habe ich aber auch noch nicht vermisst.

Falls du wirklich Qualitaet suchst, schau bei Wera rein, evtl findest was was deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Guenstig ist es nicht, aber man kauft solche Sachen nicht jedes Monat 

mfG
V.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Danke für den tollen Tipp Verminaard! 

Ich habe mich etwas umgesehen und auch deinen Favourit angesehen. Meine Frage: Welchen hast du ganz genau genommen ? Es gibt auch versch. Größen und 2 Versionen vom 162.

Ich würde einen gerne nehmen, macht einen sehr zuverlässigen EIndruck, isoliert sind sie auch. Aber nicht magnetisch, gibts da was vielleicht ?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich habe den normalen PH und nicht den PH/S.
Die Laenge kannst du dir ja deinen Wuenschen entsprechend auswaehlen.
Das mit dem magnetisch sein... Von dieser Serie gibt es wohl keinen. Habe ich bisher auch nicht vermisst, aber jeder hat eine andere Arbeitsweise.
Jetzt mal auf die schnelle bei Amazon geschaut. Gibts ein ganzes Set. Im Fachhandel mit Firmenprozenten ist das trotzdem fast teurer xD.
Und wenn du was mit Bits suchst und magnetisch: hier.
Aber auch teuer.
Ich mag diese Bitdinger nicht, da sie bei der Bitaufnahme dick sind, und oft behindert das.
Letztendlich muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden wie er am liebsten arbeitet.
Ich kann hier nur die Qualitaet empfehlen und da habe ich bisher nichts besseres zu einem bezahlbaren Preis in den Haenden gehabt.

mfG
V.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

VIelen Dank für die weiteren Tipps. Weißt du zufällig was ein lasertip ist ? 

Ich will ja nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Ich brauch halt nur einen tollen Kreuzschlitz für den PC. Ansonsten vielleicht ein Knipser für die Kabelbinder und einer für ganz kleine kreuzschrauben ^^

Magnetisch wäre halt bei dem für den PC ganz praktisch, dass die nicht immer runterfallen ^^


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Mhh was mir noch eingefallen ist, schau mal bei Wiha vorbei.
Die haben auch eine sehr gute Qualitaet.
Zum Kabelbinder abschneiden kann ich dir einen Seitenschneider ohne Schneidwate (der ist dann auf der einen Seite komplett gerade) ans Herz legen.
Oder einen Vornschneider (die haben meist eine gerade Schneidkante). Bei normalen Seitenschneidern oder Zangen bleibt meist etwas vom Kabelbinder ueber und das ist in der Regel sehr scharfkantig, reisst man sich gern die Finger mit auf.


----------



## Zockkind (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich habe den geilsten den es gibt 
Man kann den rausziehen und wieder reinstecken dann kommt man von Kreuz auf Schlitz wobei die größe genial ist.
Liegt auch super in der Hand


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

SO ein Seitenschneider scheint aber ziemlich teuer zu sein oder ? ^^

Ich finde die Seite von Wiha klasse, es ist super einen passenden Schraubendreher zu finden. Aber es gibt keinen Einzigen, wo die SPitze magnetisch ist! Da särgert mich sehr. Ich würde für den perfekten Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher locker 15€ hinlegen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Schau mal beim Baumarkt deines Vertrauens vorbei und schmoeker doch da etwas rum.
Ich kann mich erinnern das ich mal vor sehr langer Zeit bei Hornbach einen kleinen Kreuzschraubendreher gekauft hatte.
War wohl ein Wihanachbau aber magnetisch. Nur die Passform bei den Schrauben war halt nicht optimal.
Und da ich damals fast nur so zusammengewuerfelte Dinger hatte, hab ich halt etwas Geld investiert und vernuenftige gekauft.
Weil warum nur auf der Arbeit vernuenftiges Werkzeug haben? Immerhin geben wir fuer soviel unsinniges Zeugs viel Geld aus 

mfG
V.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Das stimmt schon. Mal sehen, ich werde schon etwas passendes finden. So ungeschickt bin ich ja nun eigentlich nicht mit Schrauben. Aber wenn es magnetisch ist muss man halt nicht so sehr aufpassen. Theoretisch könnte WIha den Perfekten für alle PCGHX'ler haben, aber der Magnetismus fehlt, das ist sehr schade.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

geh halt einfach mal in einen Baumarkt und sieh Dich da um. Ich verstehe aber nicht, ganz, warum es EIN Schraubenzeiher sein muss ^^    Und beiBits ist klar, dass der vorne dick sein muss - wie soll denn sonst ein Bitaufsatz da rein UND auch noch einem rel. starken Drehmoment standhalten? 

Ich selber find es btw. bei den normalen Schraubendrehern wichtig, dass das Griffende lose ist. Also, wie soll ich das beschreiben.... wenn die Schraube schon gelockert wurde, drückst Du den Schraubendreher einfach mit einem Finger in Richtung Schraube, und mit der anderen Hand drehst Du den Schraubendreher - das Ende des Griffes aber, das Dein einer Finger hält, bleibt in der gleichen Position. Dann musst Du nicht dauern aus dem Handgelenk drehen - so ähnlich wie bei einem Schraubendreher mit Ratsche halt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Ich mach das auch immer so, dass ich zuerst die Schraube an der Spitze auf die zu schraubende Oberfläche fixiere und ansetze, dann halte ich mit 2 Fingern der linken Hand den Griff in Position, wobei meine Rechte Hand dann nur noch die Drehbewegung machen muss, was dann sehr schnell geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Das wäre dann eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau -> RATSCHENSCHRAUBENDREHER-SET 9tlg.


----------



## troppa (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aber wenn es magnetisch ist muss man halt nicht so sehr aufpassen. Theoretisch könnte WIha den Perfekten für alle PCGHX'ler haben, aber der Magnetismus fehlt, das ist sehr schade.



Dafür gibts doch so ein Gerät.

Ich verwende seit ungefähr 10 Jahren so ein "Ding":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nicht schön, hat keine tolle Materialanmutung ist dafür aber funktional und magnetisch. Vlt. gibt sowas von ner "Qualitätsmarke", meine Suche verlief aber leider bisher erfolglos.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selber find es btw. bei den normalen Schraubendrehern wichtig, dass das Griffende lose ist


Du meinst bestimmt einen Feinmechaniker-Schraubendreher.


----------



## rebel4life (6. März 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Imho mag ich die Soft-Finish Schraubendreher von Wiha für so grobe Sachen am liebsten. Halten viel aus und die Spitze geht nicht so schnell kaputt wie bei den billigen. Nur leider sind die halt recht teuer in der Anschaffung.

WERA 6147 - Wera-160i - 7 Schraubendrehersatz KraftformR - Wiha-Schraubendreher & Sätze mit Schutzisolation bei Reichelt

Wenn man richtig kleine Schrauben öffnen will, ist dieser Bitsatz nicht schlecht, aber für Dinge ala PC ist der ungeeignet:

BITSATZ 39T - Feinmechaniker-Micro-Bitsatz 39-teilig - Wiha-Bits, Bit-Sätze, Bit-Halter, Security-Bits bei Reichelt

Dieser Satz ist zwar nicht der hochwertigste, aber wenn man nicht jeden Tag ein Handy aufmacht reicht der vollkommen aus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. März 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher für PC-Arbeiten*

Dieser Schraubendrehersatz von Wera gefällt mir gut, damit hat man für dne PC sicher alles passende dabei oder ? 

Es muss halt für die Mainboardschrauben (am kleinsten), Laufwerkschrauben (klein), Gehäuseschrauben passen(normal).   Damit wäre ja dann alles abgedeckt.


----------

